# Holy Wetness!!!



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got back from a 5 day outing in our 2011 --- 210RS. We had to drive through a terrible hail and thunderstorm. Good news! No damage to the truck , or trailer!!

Bad news (2 things). One--the middle vent came about half open(second time--I know i closed it this time) But only a very minimal amount of water on the floor.

Two and much worse--The dinette cushions are wet!! All I can figure out is the window over the dinette is not making a good seal. If you press it in the middle on the bottom when closed --it flexes a little. The seal inside the window also looks quite "wimpy". There was wetness on the bottom inside of the window.

I will be talking to the dealer tomorrow as now the cushons are wet and have a water stain on them. The unit is still under the full one year warranty. Has anyone else had this problem?? M.V.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get Maxxair covers for the vents and you can drive with the open in the worst of weather.

As for the water stains, go all the way and get the whole thing wet, then dry them by pressing the water out. Then set them in the sun to dry. I suspect the warranty will not cover them.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Get Maxxair covers for the vents and you can drive with the open in the worst of weather.
> 
> As for the water stains, go all the way and get the whole thing wet, then dry them by pressing the water out. Then set them in the sun to dry. I suspect the warranty will not cover them.


My biggest concern right now is I believe the seal on the opening part of the window is not sealing--OR the window frame has a slight warp in it. I believe this is the second time the cushons have been wet . My DW thought she saw stains on them before , but I po-fawd it, saying how could that be on a new trailer? M.V.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

This may sound silly, but are you closing the windows completely? It may take a few more spins of the knob than you think to get the window closed and compress the gasket. We've had our 301BQ for almost a year now and my wife and kids have never fully closed one window. Before I put the trailer into storage, I always check the windows, and several are always only loosely closed. Not only can water make its way in, but thieves can also pull hard on the window and rip the crank arms right out of the aluminum frame. We found that one out the hard way...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MJV said:


> Get Maxxair covers for the vents and you can drive with the open in the worst of weather.
> 
> As for the water stains, go all the way and get the whole thing wet, then dry them by pressing the water out. Then set them in the sun to dry. I suspect the warranty will not cover them.


My biggest concern right now is I believe the seal on the opening part of the window is not sealing--OR the window frame has a slight warp in it. I believe this is the second time the cushons have been wet . My DW thought she saw stains on them before , but I po-fawd it, saying how could that be on a new trailer? M.V.
[/quote]

Are you saying side window? I thought you were referring to the second roof vent.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Get Maxxair covers for the vents and you can drive with the open in the worst of weather.
> 
> As for the water stains, go all the way and get the whole thing wet, then dry them by pressing the water out. Then set them in the sun to dry. I suspect the warranty will not cover them.


My biggest concern right now is I believe the seal on the opening part of the window is not sealing--OR the window frame has a slight warp in it. I believe this is the second time the cushons have been wet . My DW thought she saw stains on them before , but I po-fawd it, saying how could that be on a new trailer? M.V.
[/quote]

Are you saying side window? I thought you were referring to the second roof vent.
[/quote]

Yes. although the vent was also open a bit, we may not have tightened it enough and it may have worked open.

However the side window seems to be where the water got in that got the cushons wet. It was quite a bit as one of them is over half soaked. I will talk to Lardners Trailers today.

Insomniak--- may have a point about really closing the windows very tight. But I am a bit scared to overstress the crank. However the DW closed the windows before we started for home.


----------



## Outback Scooter (May 25, 2006)

With regard to wet dinette cushions. Did you push the rear slide in during or shortly after rain so that there was water on top? Where would that water go, especially if you made a turn at highway speed. I experienced the same thing this year for the first time. I'm positive the water didn't come from any sort of window leak and have convinced myself that the subject water came from off the top of the slide.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Outback Scooter said:


> With regard to wet dinette cushions. Did you push the rear slide in during or shortly after rain so that there was water on top? Where would that water go, especially if you made a turn at highway speed. I experienced the same thing this year for the first time. I'm positive the water didn't come from any sort of window leak and have convinced myself that the subject water came from off the top of the slide.


Very good point about bringing water in with the rear slide. I carry a squidgy to remove the water before I pull in my slides. I have to be up there to check for branches and other junk that may have landed up there while they were open. If they are wet they get a quick squidgy and in they go.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

OK ! Back from the dealership. Change in theory!

First we packed up the trailer in dry conditions --so no water on the slide--But thanks for forewarding that possibility.

WE determined that the water must have entered through the rear of the rear slide. Upon inspecting the back of the rear slide it was determined the calking on top of that larger metal molding of the bottom of the slide was not real good. also when the techniton pushed on the rear fiberglass panel, a gap could be seen. Therefore we guess water got in there , ran under the bed frame and dripped down on the dinette cushons . Seems the corner of the slide --when in-- is directly over that part of the cushon. So the techniton added four more screws (instesd of only the three that Gilligan had installed) total now seven. The the entire metal molding , and a couple areas on the bottom sides also, were re-calked.

I did like the fact that documentation was done and pictures were taken of the suspected area, as well as the water stained cushions(which the dealership will steam clean for us at a later date. So If indeed this is the problem I am happy with what was done. Hope problem solved!.

Seems like care and good service from Lardner's Trailer Sales. M.V.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it sorted and had good dealer support.



MJV said:


> OK ! Back from the dealership. Change in theory!
> 
> First we packed up the trailer in dry conditions --so no water on the slide--But thanks for forewarding that possibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## Outback Scooter (May 25, 2006)

MJV,

Thanks for the update. I will certainly have a close look at my unit now. As mentioned earlier I had the same problem only once in six years. That was early this June when we made a run to Seattle area and back during which we encountered more rain than I had seen in the previous 10 years. I know I pushed the slide in during torrential rain and there was absolutely no sign of a window leak so we deduced that the water came from off the top of the slide. Sounds like you have a great service department at your disposal which is a good thing.

regards,

Scooter


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Something else, May sound silly!!. As I had mentioned the roof vent must have rattled open. Is it possiple that this would create a negative air pressure in the inside of the trailer when moving, so if there was a possibility of water coming in this would of enhanced it???? M.V.


----------



## Outback Scooter (May 25, 2006)

That thought is supported by scientific principles........but in reality I don't think it would have much of a factor.


----------

